# TODAY on RO



## pinksalamander (Jul 1, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY on RO[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Happy Gotcha Day to *Sweetpea* (maherwoman)![/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]





[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Please pay your respects to *Luvabuns* Pernod who passed away on 28[sup]th[/sup] June.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*ChandieLee* is planning on building a NIC cage. Do you have any advice?[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*ADEE* wants to know what your favourite brand of litter is.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Ninchen* wants to bond a fourth into a trio. Should the two females be split up? [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Please spare a thought for *Zin*, (GoingBackToCali) who has been diagnosed with breast cancer.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Finally, have you seen Gracieâs Beautiful Babies? Theyâre growing so fast![/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]Iâll be your new TODAY reporter on Sundays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays![/align]
[align=center]TODAY trivia question:[/align][align=center]_Which bunny's birthday was it on Sunday?_
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
[/align]


----------



## Michaela (Jul 1, 2008)

Good job Fran. :clapping:

Jen's Barney's birthday was on Sunday!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, you do a great job on this, Fran! Thank you so much! 

Prayers and thoughts to all - and I think I'm going to go nap those babies at Peg's house!


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Great Job Fran! We're so lucky to have you helping with this!

I love those little bunny pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 1, 2008)

Woohoo! Great job Fran!  :highfive:

Hmm... I wonder which bunny's birthday that could have been...... :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------

